# Maxtor: Mac PC Problem [MOVED FROM HARDWARE]



## unferth (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm in the process of migrating my PC files to a new mac. I've got a Maxtor OneTouch II external drive. I've been using Maxtor on my pc for a while. At first, I sent PC filed to Maxtor, then replugged Maxtor into my Mac, and then dragged the files to the Mac. When I thought I was finished migrating, I ran the Maxtor install disc on the mac. Plugged in the Maxtor to the Mac and it was recognized. (I'm a little annoyed that the one-touch feature does not work on the Mac.)

Now I need to migrate another file from the PC. however, when I plug Maxtor back into PC, the drive isn't recognized. PC does alert me that a Maxtor is attached. When I go to device manager, I see the maxtor under hardrives, and it says that it is working correctly. However, when I open "My Computer" I don't see the drive. When I try to do the backup, it says that the drive is not available.

Do I need to reformat it for windows? If so, how do I do this? I've already uninstalled and reinstalled the maxtor software on the PC. it didn't help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not used to macs, but I have a mate who is a tech and he has commented numerous times of issues with swapping drives between the two formats, I suspect you need something like >>>MacDrive<<< unfortunately it isn't free, although you can get a free trial if that helps ?


----------



## unferth (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks. Actually, I got the free demo of that produce right after I posted. I think it would be helpful in moving small files over on CDs. But I don't know enough to use it to partition a hardrive.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

TBH you will probably be better off in the mac section as it's a more specialised area, I'll see if I can get someone to move you over, good luck.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have a look at the descritpion & info of the maxtor drive while connected to the PC in disk management


here is how to enter & use DM (is the drive reported as Unallocated or anything like that ?)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...ks/127307-how-access-use-disk-management.html


----------



## unferth (Feb 7, 2007)

I got problems.
I reconnected the Maxtor to the PC, ran disc managment, and reformatted the Maxtor. The PC was then able to read it. Then I plugged it into the Mac. When I first did this, the Mac read it and I was able to copy files over. Now, I got a message that the drive could not be read. It asked if I wanted to initialize, which I tried. No luck.

I hooked the Maxtor back to the PC. Now the PC wont read it. I ran disc management again -- now the drive appears in the top window, but without a drive letter. It's blank. On the bottom panel, it says that the drive is unallocated. I right-clicked on the drive, properties and enable. It didn't do anything. It told me to restart drive manager. 

I restarted disc manager and now the Maxtor does not appear in the top panel at all. It is in the bottom panel, again unallocated. When I right click on it, properties, it says that hte device is working properly. If I go to actions--all tasks, I don't get an option to reformat.

Any ideas?

Also -- here an interesting twist. When I put my Maxtor CD back in the PC, the Windows installation software is gone. Would the Mac have erased it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the file system used by winodws and Mac are not compatible, the work around for this hopefully will be given after I move this thread to the MAC section.

when a drive is "unallocated" in the windows DM it means it must be reformatted again :upset:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, what you need to do is format it as fat32, and then windows and the mac will see it. windows can not see the mac formatted drive at all, and macs can only read from ntfs formatted drives, if you are using os x 10.3 or later, i think (it may only be 10.4 or later) now you can tell windows to format it in fat32, or you can have the mac format it fat32.
as for the software missing on the cd, thats got me, unless its a bad cd, as you can't erase cds. or it could be a sign that there is something wrong with the windows file system.
either way, what i'd do is install the maxtor software on both computers. now plug the drive into the mac, and wait for it to ask to initialize (format) it. tell it yes, and it should ask for a name, and type. tell it to do the msdos/windows compatible format. it should now format it fat32, and both computers should now see and read/write to the disk.

now a silly question, why not just network the 2 computers and copy files that way?


----------

